# avail for work in MI



## michigantrails (Dec 6, 2008)

I've got pretty much anything you need for resi/commercial work

2 trucks, reliable, with plows,
atv with plow

willing to work anywhere in michigan as long as steady

2 drivers avail if needed

contact 989 615 0978
[email protected]
or PM here


----------

